# Lubricate LGB NYC Starter engine?



## richtj99 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,
I bought a LGB NYC starter set in March. With the help of the forum, I put a on the ceiling layout up. When I first bought the train, at full power it would go flying around the track & now full speed isnt so fast. 
Slower speeds are the same, meaning I need to give it more power to go slowly. I wonder if the engine is slowing down. 
Any suggestions on what might be wrong & how to troubleshoot it?

Thanks,
Rich
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Hobbytechnologies (Jan 3, 2012)

What kind of power supply / transformer do you have?

Do you have a multi-meter? With the engine off the track, put a volt meter across your rails and see what the voltage is. 

My original LGB transformer slowly lost power... I purchased a much better transformer from Tom at onlytrains.com It is a magnum 15 from BridgeWerks! It is awesome! (Thanks Santa!)


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Rich: It could be an aging motor drawing more current than it would normally draw, what kind of power pack are you using? 

Mohammed


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to above, check the power and track connections. 

Also the track may be dirty if running plastic wheels with tight curves. 

Alan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When engines 'slow' down, it is important to measure both current and voltage. 

With no load, no lights and no smoke on, LGB engines should draw less than 1/2 amp. (Original sets came with 1.2 amp power packs!!).


----------



## richtj99 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, 

I have the starter set transformer, the cheapy two piece one from the LGB set. 

Fully loaded = engine, tender, 4 regular cars, 1 lighted caboose. Engine noise & smoke turned off. 

The tracks had 19 volts & when fully loaded was 18 volts. 

The transformer used .75 of an amp empty, and at full load it was also .75. 

The engine seems to go a little faster in reverse empty & full load, than in full forward. 

Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The NYC set I assume has the 2-4-0 engine. Set number 72442 and has a tender with sound. 

Very possible it is the motor since the current drawn is .75 amps at no load and full load. 

Try just the engine on the track without the tender, and test the current again. .75 amps is on the high side, and at low speeds I would have expected less than 1/2 amp. 

It is possible that the engine went out of quarter (gear slipped on 1 axle) and this puts a strain on the motor and makes it use more current at all speeds. 

Place engine on a flat surface and rotate wheels to see one side for the side rod screw to be at the 6 o'clock position. Both wheels on one side should be at 6 o'clock, and other side should have both wheels at either 3 or 9 o'clock, 90 degree offset from the other side.


----------

